# Lavender Clutch



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

I breed my male sunkissed to my female lavender and the lavender laid 11 eggs 61 days ago. One lavender has just hatch so i have just found out that my male sunkissed must be het lavender :mf_dribble:. I will post pics of the baby's when the rest hatch.


----------



## Nacnud112 (Jul 21, 2008)

How much are you thinking of selling these for?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

that is such a lovely surprise


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

sparkle said:


> that is such a lovely surprise


Yer i know i couldn't believe my eyes when i saw a lavender looking at me.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

awesome dude congrats shame ur so far away!


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

bampoisongirl said:


> awesome dude congrats shame ur so far away!


Thanks


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

awesome kim, looking good


----------



## kimberley9447 (Nov 6, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> awesome kim, looking good


Thanks it was Martin who posted the thread though.


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

bampoisongirl said:


> awesome dude congrats shame ur so far away!


But not too far away from me - so if you want to sell one can you let me know how much you want? :notworthy:


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

rabbit said:


> But not too far away from me - so if you want to sell one can you let me know how much you want? :notworthy:


Will do.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

kimberley9447 said:


> Thanks it was Martin who posted the thread though.


 i didnt even figure lol.
so its actually martin who is 98kgm or whatever it is then? lol


----------



## kimberley9447 (Nov 6, 2007)

Yep Martin is ******* but i sometimes use his account.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

now ur just trying to mess with me lol


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> now ur just trying to mess with me lol


you wish lol


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

I should know what i will have by tomorrow night as the rest of the clutch has started to pip.


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

All have hatched, apart from 2. I will post pics once they have shed.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Did you get any more lavenders in the clutch?
Can`t wait for pics!:mf_dribble:


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> Did you get any more lavenders in the clutch?
> Can`t wait for pics!:mf_dribble:


No i only got 1 which died i will post pictures in the next couple of days.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

******* said:


> No i only got 1 which died i will post pictures in the next couple of days.


Oh no, thats so sad. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> Oh no, thats so sad. Sorry to hear that.


That just my luck :sad:.


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

aww im so sorry. congrats on the rest though.


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

Just to let everyone know my computer is broken so can't post picture at the moment and the laptop I am using the charger has just broken so won't be online for a while. But I have defently 1 hypo from this pairing which is female, the bad news is that she has a kink. I will post pics when i can which will be next week sometime.


----------

